# Clonazepam: Taking it before interview & taking it at ni



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

In addition to being on Zoloft my doctor also prescribed Clonazepam. The odd thing is, she told me to take it (2 tablets .5 mg ea) at night for my insomnia and when I feel a panic attack coming on. However, from reading the posts on this forum, it sounds like that's a bad idea. I didn't realize Clonazepam was so habit forming. 

I usually keep a bottle in my purse and have only taken it three times for situational S.A and/or panic attacks. It concerns me that my doctor is telling me to take it at night when I think a sleeping pill would work just as well. 

Because she's telling me to take it at night, I now have two bottles of this stuff at home. However from reading the posts, it sounds like it's worked wonders for some and havoc for others. For now, I won't take it daily or nightly, yet only as needed 

I may have a job interview lined up soon and I was thinking of taking Clonazepam to help calm my nerves. My only concern is that it will make me extremely drowsy and may cause me to slur my words. eeek! Has anyone ever taken it before a job interview? Any advice on dosage, etc? I am going to experiment with dosages for now to see what works best without causing me to drool on the interview table.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

here is my experience with klonopin. I take it, 30-60 mins it starts working, it works for 1-2 hours then I pass out and fall asleep for 2-3 hours.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Clonazepam: Taking it before interview & taking it a*



gracie07 said:


> It concerns me that my doctor is telling me to take it at night when I think a sleeping pill would work just as well.


You're absolutely right. And as ridiculous as it sounds (since _your_ the patient), you may wanna bring this up with _her_ (docs can be very silly sometimes). A sleeping pill will work much better for troubled sleeping, and will reduce the chances for benzo tolerance.


----------



## joethelion (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Clonazepam: Taking it before interview & taking it a*



gracie07 said:


> I may have a job interview lined up soon and I was thinking of taking Clonazepam to help calm my nerves. My only concern is that it will make me extremely drowsy and may cause me to slur my words. eeek! Has anyone ever taken it before a job interview? Any advice on dosage, etc? I am going to experiment with dosages for now to see what works best without causing me to drool on the interview table.


I have taken about 3.5mg before interviews. I usually end up taking some extra sublingually shortly before(in 0.25mg doses) if I'm still feeling nervous.

When you're experimenting, a dose that makes you drowsy at home will probably have a much reduced effect before an interview so it's hard to judge how much to take. If I was you, about 5 or 6 hours before the interview I'd take a dose that you know won't make you drowsy and then take 0.5mg every hour up to 90 minutes before the interview. (If it's an early morning interview you might have to take the 0.5mg doses sublingually every 20 minutes.)


----------



## kokoloko (May 9, 2007)

*re: Clonazepam: Taking it before interview & taking it a*

Interesting question, I too used to fear the sedative effects.

However, I find they only come on once you're by yourself at home. So if I was at work and had some valium I would be fine, in control and not slurring - as long as the dosage is reasonable. I just maintain faith in myself to stand up to all the angry, complaining customers.

I do find if I've had some benzo that day I can fall asleep that night much easier and often after work I will often take a snooze. But I wouldnt be that tired at work in those situations cos the anxiety makes sure you dont lose alertness!

Hope this helps to reassure you. At night they dont make me tired but just remove the anxieties that keep me awake so I can sleep.

Maybe your doctor is trying to reinforce a pattern of keeping you calm so it might stick. Instead of just throwing another medication in - and benzo's are in a way like sleeping pills. Not exactly like them but I have heard of sleeping pills being used in the same way as benzo's for anxiety when the sleepy effects have worn off. This was zoplicone, which stopped making me sleepy very soon after I was prescribed it (though I dont personally use it in this way I still to valium and the occasional xanax ).


----------

